# 2007 Z4 3.0i AC problem.



## cdarnau (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello everyone.

I have a 2007 Z4 with an AC problem. It is not getting any power to the compressor. I am a GM tech and have been for the last 22 years. I have scanners and access to Mitchell. I just can not locate any schematics or locations for any of this system on any of it. I am looking for the fuse and the relay at the moment to make sure I have power but again, I can't locate any locations or schematics.

Any help would be great on this.

I don't have any codes in the system with a Snapon scanner or the AUTEL scanner we have. 
I recently replaced the control head with a used control head on this vehicle because it was not sending signal to the blower motor resistor. That fixed the blower motor resistor problem and blower problem, But I have no idea if that caused this problem because I am not sure if the AC worked before I swapped it.

Thanks again for any help!


----------

